# Left 4 Dead: "Cannot send to client info with null XUID"



## Chabooga

A friend and me started playing Left 4 Dead via Hamachi VPN* and Ogerlauncher v1.1, it went well for one day, but the next day I could not join my friend's server anymore without frequently getting disconnects ("Retrying connecting to server"), and vice versa. The console says "Cannot send to client info with null XUID". We tried forwarding ports 27000 to 27039 which are said to be the necessary ports for Left 4 Dead, but it did not help.

* We do not use Steam servers due to high latency at the time of day we would like to play, we did buy two legal copies of the game.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Hi Chabooga and welcome to TSF,

Why do you run though Hamachi, that would be just increasing the lag. Hamachi is best when running old games where they only support IPX for internet or network connection for multiplayer.
To set up a L4D Local server get you or your friend to create a lobby, make it friends invite only, Where it states "Server Type" select Local. This way either you or your friend will create the server locally without the need for a dedicated server somewhere else. eliminating the use for Himachi (which is slow for apps that already use TCP/IP)


----------



## af3

How high is the latency? I thought that Valve's Steam servers were only really used for game syndication and anti-piracy... maybe even VAC.


----------

